# Quantum Syncro=5000 Quattro?



## HighPlainsDrifter (Nov 8, 2006)

Trying to get an 87 QSW I5 5spd going. Its been sitting for 8 yrs, has spark but not sure its getting fuel. Fuel distributor(?) rusty at lines. Fuel pump and filter are good. Is it basically a 5000 Quattro with different trim? Any help appreciated.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Quantum Syncro=5000 Quattro? (HighPlainsDrifter)*

No, it's basically a 4000 quattro with a wagon body. The rear suspension is different, so is the body, interior, dash, but everything under the hood and front fenders are identical to the 4000q.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks PerL. Gonna check the 4000 forum.


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Quantum Syncro=5000 Quattro? (HighPlainsDrifter)*

Audi 5KQ is a completlely different aninal than the VW QSW. I own both.
Register with the syncronized group; best support for VW QSW. With our expertise, you''ll have that QSW running in no time!!!
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/syncronized/
Regards,
-Louis


----------

